# Demontrond RV



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone know anybody with them that I could talk to before I voice my opinion of them?


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know anyone there personally; however, we bought a new unit in 2018 from the Conroe location and they were ok to work with both from sales and warranty work...good as any RV dealer I spose...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I never heard anybody bragging about them.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Tried to get some service work done there once. Not a positive experience.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

they have more than one location, but i think steve smith is over all of them. i do not know him. but years ago he solved my problem. call and ask to speak to him


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've never used Demontrond, but I have not heard a lot of good things about them. Maybe if you bought your unit there it is a different deal. I bought my RV used at PPL but don't use them for service. Never liked their service department. I use RV Masters on Bingle Road. Service only. Also Pre purchase inspections. They also fix other RV Service Facilities screw ups. I left them once to try another place. Never again. Ended up costing me double after they fixed the problem the other place that is now closed could not fix correctly. The owners are RV owners themselves.


----------

